# Which of these traditions do you consider "classical" music?



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

See poll above and vote for all that apply to what you consider to be "Classical" music.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

Hah, european common practice period music is behind Rennisance, 20th century art music, and 21st century art music!


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

I don't like that you've lumped in Spanish classical guitar music with flamenco. They are two entirely different genres, and I definitely consider Spanish classical guitar to be classical, while flamenco is not.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

flamencosketches said:


> I don't like that you've lumped in Spanish classical guitar music with flamenco. They are two entirely different genres, and I definitely consider Spanish classical guitar to be classical, while flamenco is not.


Honey, look at the lumping I've done in other categories. I get 15 options max.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

ORigel said:


> Hah, european common practice period music is behind Rennisance, 20th century art music, and 21st century art music!


Maybe some people are not familiar with the term "common practice"?


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Couchie said:


> Maybe some people are not familiar with the term "common practice"?


Yeah must be. Still pretty funny though.

My votes are the exact same as those of user "Knorf", btw.


----------

